# What's your MPG?



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

My dash displays 19.5 mpg and my car is mostly highway driven. I dont think I'm getting the correct MPG. What can be causing low mpg? no vaccums leaks I checked, maybe my neuspeed intake more airflow= more gas??. Maybe boost leak???

2000 quattro 180 
Upgrades- borla exhaust, neuspeed intake, giac remap..



POST YOUR MPG AND UPGRADES...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Usually between 16 and 35. Average is about 27 highway and 19 city. With the rack and basket on thats cut down to about 22 highway and 15 city:thumbup:
Oh and upgrades are every bolt on minus front mount and exhaust


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

smoothtt said:


> My dash displays 19.5 mpg and my car is mostly highway driven. I dont think I'm getting the correct MPG. What can be causing low mpg? no vaccums leaks I checked, maybe my neuspeed intake more airflow= more gas??. Maybe boost leak???
> 
> 2000 quattro 180
> Upgrades- borla exhaust, neuspeed intake, giac remap..
> ...


 I havent put a full tank on my GIAC tune yet, but I think I'm noticing a significant drop in MPGs... if thats the case its going up for sale. I rarely go past 4k or wot, so no real point in having this tune if its killing my mpgs.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Usually you get better mpgs with a tune if you arent beating on it


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Usually you get better mpgs with a tune if you arent beating on it


When barely in the throttle, slowly accelerating, say.. 30% throttle, the boost/power just comes on like a freight train around 3k... i think my n75 is crapping the bed or something... :sly:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

24-25 COMBINED.
And that's almost all city driving. 

See my signature for mods. And I was worried it was bad:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

BrandonSS said:


> When barely in the throttle, slowly accelerating, say.. 30% throttle, the boost/power just comes on like a freight train around 3k... i think my n75 is crapping the bed or something... :sly:


ECU was plug and play for you? No immobilizer?

If you're using that tune yep I experienced more power and less MPG's than any TT that I've compared it to. Nothing is wrong with your N75 it's just boost/power happy! I used to average around 18mpg with it I think- all city driving.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> ECU was plug and play for you? No immobilizer?
> 
> If you're using that tune yep I experienced more power and less MPG's than any TT that I've compared it to. Nothing is wrong with your N75 it's just boost/power happy! I used to average around 18mpg with it I think- all city driving.


Yup :thumbup:, just did the throttle body adjustment and thats it. But the power surges pretty badly up and down beyond 3k. I havent scanned it yet but I do have a CEL now. It appears you left a couple trouble codes, 1 for secondary o2 and 1 for the evap system, I assume you knew that? :laugh: I just need to scan it again after I cleared those out.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

smoothtt said:


> My dash displays 19.5 mpg and my car is mostly highway driven. I dont think I'm getting the correct MPG. What can be causing low mpg? no vaccums leaks I checked, maybe my neuspeed intake more airflow= more gas??. Maybe boost leak???
> 
> 2000 quattro 180
> Upgrades- borla exhaust, neuspeed intake, giac remap..
> ...


Have you ever replaced your O2 sensors? How many miles? replacing your O2's after 100k will help increase your MPG to where it should be.

I get around 26 on average


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

As of now i'm seeing 26.7 average. I would say 30/70 city/highway

APR 93 tune, 42dd catless downpipe, borla cat-back are the only mods i have that might effect mileage.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

No idea what my MPG is. I guess i figure that if Im worried about gas MPGs, dont drive a turbo car that is fun to drive..


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

woww u guys get good gas mileage.. My o2 sensors were replaced like 15,000 miles ago.. I think i need to replace my boost hoses with silicone ones.. I go through a full tank of gas in 1 week driving 42 miles daily or 210 miles weekly.. Does that sound about right?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I never let my tank go under half full since it adds strain to the pump. I only fill up once a month. But I only drive it 50 miles or so in that time frame


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I never let my tank go under half full since it adds strain to the pump.


No it doesn't. I get ~23MPG in town, 28-29MPG on the highway. Mods are a chip, TIP, and an OEM 225 catback on my 180Q. 210 miles to a tank? Something is wrong or you only have two speeds: WOT and stopped. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

BrandonSS said:


> Yup :thumbup:, just did the throttle body adjustment and thats it. But the power surges pretty badly up and down beyond 3k. I havent scanned it yet but I do have a CEL now. It appears you left a couple trouble codes, 1 for secondary o2 and 1 for the evap system, I assume you knew that? :laugh: I just need to scan it again after I cleared those out.


I haven't had a secondary 02 or EVAP system in quite sometime! Glad to hear it worked out for you :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

My mileage was down when I had a vac leak. Also had spiking... followed by gradual power loss. 

Check all of your lines. Maybe check your plugs and coils.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

I've pressure tested my vacuum lines too many times to count and started out with several leaks but have eliminated them all. Yesterday while inspecting under the hood I realized that my dipstick is falling apart and that could be a vacuum leak. I'm looking to do the following.

My gas mileage is between 15 and 22, and it doesn't matter if my car is in stock or performance mode.


*Maintenance and Gas Mileage Resurrection List:*

Install catch can
Clean boost piping and intercooler
Clean MAP sensor
Clean MAS air flow sensor
Clean throttle body
Replace air filter
Replace fuel filter
Replace spark plugs *(done)*
Replace coils *(done)*
Replace oxygen sensors
Replace dip stick 
Replace dip stick tube *(done)*
Replace vacuum lines *(done)*
Replace vacuum hose nest under intake manifold *(done)*
Check for exhaust leaks before oxygen sensors *(done)*
Seafoam

One of these is going to do the trick :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

26-32.1


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

RonN said:


> I've pressure tested my vacuum lines too many times to count and started out with several leaks but have eliminated them all. Yesterday while inspecting under the hood I realized that my dipstick is falling apart and that could be a vacuum leak. I'm looking to do the following.
> 
> My gas mileage is between 15 and 22, and it doesn't matter if my car is in stock or performance mode.
> 
> ...


Clean your intake temp sensor and throttle body as well.  And check your tire pressure and alignment. Tire pressure can really hurt MPG's.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*MPG*

34.5 consistant, drops down to 31 when I auto-x the car. Prior to installing my genisis 550cc injectors I was only getting 25-28.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*MPG*

34.5 consistant, drops down to 31 when I auto-x the car. Prior to installing my genesis 550cc injectors I was only getting 25-28.


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

The dash shows 21.4 and 22.4 before 19"wheels and Revo stage 1
When I do a next feel up ill check the real mpg


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> 34.5 consistant, drops down to 31 when I auto-x the car. Prior to installing my genisis 550cc injectors I was only getting 25-28.


31 when you auto-x ? Is that mpg because that can't be physically right unless you are just cruising around the course. Typical mpg on turbo 4 bangers when racing is usually in the 3-7 mpg depending on how powerful the car is. At national events and pro- solo, I can go through 1/2 a tank in 12 runs(6 per driver) plus cooling down period (it's even worse now with E85).


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I average between 25-28 combined. Usually includes a week of 2 miles each way to the BART station. Then a long weekend drive on the highway about 100-200 miles. 

Usually get 300 miles per tank or more


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

MAx the last course at devils bowl was ~1 min, on the way down I saw 34.0 and when I left it was at 30.1. Took 10 laps that day. I will pay more attention to it, this weekend, but im pretty sure those numbers are right. Sounds crazy. My buddy in his 83 rabbit with a 225 engine in it gets the same. 
Devils bowl is a paved loop, so its 3rd gear racing. That might have something to do with it. When I did NHMS it was lower but not by much.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> MAx the last course at devils bowl was ~1 min, on the way down I saw 34.0 and when I left it was at 30.1. Took 10 laps that day. I will pay more attention to it, this weekend, but im pretty sure those numbers are right. Sounds crazy. My buddy in his 83 rabbit with a 225 engine in it gets the same.
> Devils bowl is a paved loop, so its 3rd gear racing. That might have something to do with it. When I did NHMS it was lower but not by much.


The higher gearing may have an impact on things! I wouldn't put my trust on the display though, try using 1/8 of a tank if it's a single driver and see if it sucks it all up in a day autocrossing:beer:!


----------



## The Gent (Jun 25, 2010)

I may just be a bit conservative with the fuel, but I manage to get 32-35 on the highway for average cruising. I usually get 25-27 between work and my voyages through the local cities. The lowest I've ever seen my 225 get was 24.5, and it was complete city driving in horrible traffic.

Perhaps my MPG calculator is off, but I've seen 400+ miles on a tank before- so it must be relatively accurate.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

mostly about the driver not the car.

fuel saving tip: accelerating as slow as you can to your desired speed Drinks gas quickly, however, flooring it is worse. getting to your speed moderately fast is most efficient.

accelerating, no matter how slow still puts the car under load which burns fuel at a faster rate.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Audi Boy TT said:


> mostly about the driver not the car.
> 
> fuel saving tip: accelerating as slow as you can to your desired speed Drinks gas quickly, however, flooring it is worse. getting to your speed moderately fast is most efficient.
> 
> accelerating, no matter how slow still puts the car under load which burns fuel at a faster rate.


I don't totally agree, the cruising and overall AFR plays a huge roll in MPG. Don't get me wrong the driving habits also make a difference but you can get significant fuel mileage difference by setting a lean cruise from say 14.7:1 AFR to a 17:1 AFR ( I have personally done it ).


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

Last trip up to Oregon from the Bay Area, I managed 33MPG according to the computer. but usually around 29 average on my normal commute to school / work (twisty highway and some city driving)


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

19.8 around town, 27.9 commuting with a intake 3 in trubo back and no tune :facepalm:


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

20v master said:


> Clean your intake temp sensor and throttle body as well.  And check your tire pressure and alignment. Tire pressure can really hurt MPG's.


I'm drawing a blank... Remind me, where is the intake temp sensor located?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> T I wouldn't put my trust on the display though, try using 1/8 of a tank if it's a single driver and see if it sucks it all up in a day autocrossing:beer:!


He's running 550's and going off the OEM MFD. Aka, inaccurate.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audi Boy TT said:


> mostly about the driver not the car.
> 
> fuel saving tip: accelerating as slow as you can to your desired speed Drinks gas quickly, however, flooring it is worse. getting to your speed moderately fast is most efficient.
> 
> accelerating, no matter how slow still puts the car under load which burns fuel at a faster rate.


I just get to my cruising speed as fast as I can. Then by cruising longer it saves more fuel. I agree don't floor it. I usually don't go above the 4500 rpm mark.


----------



## charliet (Jun 29, 2009)

I get 46 mpg on the freeway at 70-80 mph, more like 38 if I put the top down.
Best tank was 694 miles. This is hand calc'd, and accurate...




Oh... and I have a TT TDI ! VW 1.9l PD Diesel swap:laugh::laugh:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

charliet said:


> Oh... and I have a TT TDI !:



That's cheating


----------



## charliet (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey, it's still a TT !! just with a more adaptable motor ! 

To be slightly more serious for a moment, I have no idea why Audi never sold the Mk1 anywhere with a TDI, it makes a really nice car. The torque makes it very driveable, and the mileage is really good.
My current TDI engine is 160whp/300ft lbs, so drives pretty much like the 225gas engine, just a bit less top end.
I have an engine I am building with a much bigger turbo (Garrett GTB2260vk) to run 35+psi boost. That will give ~280whp/450 ftlbs and should be a lot of fun ! and still get ~45mpg on the freeway


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought Europe had a tdi available, or maybe that's the MKII, or maybe I'm dreaming. Anyway I saw a MKI tdi on craigslist a few years back in Baltimore I believe.


----------



## charliet (Jun 29, 2009)

No, they never made a Mk1 TT TDI anywhere.
Yes, there have been a few swaps done, I am aware of 7 (three in the US, four in europe), all coupes


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

lets see a pic of that swap.opcorn:


----------



## charliet (Jun 29, 2009)

Sure... link here


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I think you might want to "check" your engine:laugh:


----------



## charliet (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a perpetual CEL, caused by my TT cluster not having a glowplug light (diesel swap).
We are in the process of figuring out how to disable the glowplug light check within the diesel ECU... until then it comes on every time I start the engine.


----------



## charliet (Jun 29, 2009)

More recent pic...


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

32, stg 2 180 fwd, revo tune, maf, intake, 3" dp w tp, 225 smic, forge tip and ic hose, forge 007 dv..i think thats it for engine mods.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

42mpg lol or atleast that's what the computer says. In all fairness I've only driven 100 miles on the new build and I've only hit boost 2 times. :laugh:


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Tested driving like a grampa.*

Drove around my town trying to keep the revs below 2500 basically driving it like a grampa. This range kept it out of the Turbo and got 27mpg. I did this in case I need to be able to get high mpg. If I drive it normally in my somewhat aggressive way I get about 21. Ran from KC to St Louis a few weeks ago at 80 -85mph average speed and got 28.5. 

APR 91/ ECS Tuning Lt.Weight Pulley/Madmax Diverter/ K&N drop in.


----------



## smoothtt (Sep 29, 2009)

im going to change my temp sensor and flush the coolant soon! Hopefully i get a change in mpg lol


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

32-35 Highway 27 combined.

Uni stage 1+ for now but about to add a 3" 42 DD downpipe with a stage 2 tune hoping to get a bit better fuel economy... Usually about 450-500 miles pertank highway


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

BrandonSS said:


> I havent put a full tank on my GIAC tune yet, but I think I'm noticing a significant drop in MPGs... if thats the case its going up for sale. I rarely go past 4k or wot, so no real point in having this tune if its killing my mpgs.


 I take that back.. I replaced a suspected leaking vac line from my FPR to Intake manifold. 

Last tank I got a hair over 27mpg. 381 miles/14 gallons to fill= 27mpg :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Really some good MPGs out there. I've got 104k miles on the car, but I've been averaging 20MPG city since 78k miles. With my Uni Stage 1+ flash, I didn't get any more MPG. Still need to fix my PCV.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

About 20 around town, 24-28mpg on the highway.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

charliet said:


> I get 46 mpg on the freeway at 70-80 mph, more like 38 if I put the top down.
> Best tank was 694 miles. This is hand calc'd, and accurate...
> 
> 
> ...


 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

About 29mpg average, non quattro. 
i use the car where it's designed for (even with the gasprices here $9.97 a Gallon)


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

14-16 city, 20 highway

I'm on a rough E85 tune with maybe 475-500whp... and I get bored of cruising at the same speed VERY easily, I also like to hit 8k frequently :laugh:

Cruising efficiency tuning comes later. Power/reliability first!


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

used to get 26-28 on the freeway

lately, just 20-21.2 mpg

i'm not sure what happened. 
i've only driven it 1K in a year


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

BrandonSS said:


> When barely in the throttle, slowly accelerating, say.. 30% throttle, the boost/power just comes on like a freight train around 3k... i think my n75 is crapping the bed or something... :sly:


+1

But i get 18.2 avg. Almost all city/hard driving


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

18-20 city
I've hit 33 hwy on long trips (600 mi), otherwise I avg 27 hwy locally.


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

anywhere from 20-25mpg in town, most runs in get 30+, dual carriageways normally 34 and i've had 37mpg once on the way back from london which was mostly motorways and dual carriageways taking 90 minutes


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

how many miles do you guys see on a full tank?


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Mint,stock car*



smoothtt said:


> My dash displays 19.5 mpg and my car is mostly highway driven. I dont think I'm getting the correct MPG. What can be causing low mpg? no vaccums leaks I checked, maybe my neuspeed intake more airflow= more gas??. Maybe boost leak???
> 
> 2000 quattro 180
> Upgrades- borla exhaust, neuspeed intake, giac remap..
> ...


NO 'up-grades' ,which the more you lurk on this forum the more you realize AREN'T...closer to DOWN GRADES

Worse gas mileage ever recorded in 7 years 27 mpg city, A/C on constantly.
Best 31 mpg
ex-urban driving constant 29 mpg.
2000 5 spd TT Quattro, loaded.... 91 octane....with no down grades!
ps I have a brutal Corvette, so there is no need to try to make my TT into something it's not, nor was ever designed to be, a GRAND TOURER.


----------



## Husam (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got a 2002 Audi TT and i only get 17 MPG CITY!!!
When my dad drives it it reads about 18.5 MPG, and thati s still low considering my dad shifts gears no higher than 3500RPMS!

I wonder if PVC leak would cause that? I'm having my hoses replaced when they arrive.. and will be checking for boost leak after i replace the breathers.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I can get 400 miles to a tank with highway driving. Closer to 300 miles to a tank just driving in Buffalo, but I have a 16 gallon tank as well. I believe the FWD models have a 14 gallon tank. Don't quote me on that. 

Boost/vacuum leaks will affect your mileage, but you should have a CEL if you have either or. PCV problems have never affected my mileage, but it's still better to fix them sooner than later. Having all that oil vapor floating around in your engine bay will break down your rubber parts over time (mostly vacuum hoses in my experience).

You have to love these 2+ year running threads. For something like miles per gallon, it's a cool way to get a lot of information from a lot of people all in one thread.


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> how many miles do you guys see on a full tank?


normally 400 miles, of which i have the pleasure of paying £83 for ! think thats around $125


----------



## Husam (Apr 10, 2013)

lite1979 said:


> Boost/vacuum leaks will affect your mileage, but you should have a CEL if you have either or. PCV problems have never affected my mileage, but it's still better to fix them sooner than later. Having all that oil vapor floating around in your engine bay will break down your rubber parts over time (mostly vacuum hoses in my experience).


The check engine got turned off after clearing the codes in Vag com, mainly for sensors that got replaced, and it has not come back yet, but vagcom still reports pressure drop in the D.V or something.. I will try to buy a boost leak test and find where it leaks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RonN said:


> I'm drawing a blank... Remind me, where is the intake temp sensor located?


IAT sensor is right next to the throttle body.


----------

